# Anyone with any experience with Quinoa?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

This is supposed to be a "superfood" with vegetarians and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it. For your dogs I mean. It is used in Peru often and my mom and grandma use it in soups and with oatmeal. I bought some Quinoa flour I saw at Mother's Market the other day and was thinking about using in recipes for doggie treats/cookies. LOL, my hubs says it is a sad state of affairs that I will consider making cookies for the pups and not for him. I'm not a cook and we eat out most of the time. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Dec 2 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857545


> This is supposed to be a "superfood" with vegetarians and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it. For your dogs I mean. It is used in Peru often and my mom and grandma use it in soups and with oatmeal. I bought some Quinoa flour I saw at Mother's Market the other day and was thinking about using in recipes for doggie treats/cookies. LOL, my hubs says it is a sad state of affairs that I will consider making cookies for the pups and not for him. I'm not a cook and we eat out most of the time. :biggrin:[/B]


It's an excellent carbohydrate with a nice amount of protein. Vegetarians like it because of the protein content, and it's a low glycemic food and easy to digest. We love it, eat it often. It's not really a cereal grain, but a seed. 

(In case anyone is interested in trying it, I really like Alter Eco brand from Bolivia, and we also like Ancient Harvest Quinoa/Corn pasta )

All dogs are different, so it's hard to say whether your dogs will like it, or whether it will agree with them, but it's a very healthy food.

Nikki loves it, BTW.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Great stuff! Adds protein and is pretty much hyper-allergenic. Go for it. I use it when I make my dog's food sometimes.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 2 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857553


> QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Dec 2 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857545





> This is supposed to be a "superfood" with vegetarians and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it. For your dogs I mean. It is used in Peru often and my mom and grandma use it in soups and with oatmeal. I bought some Quinoa flour I saw at Mother's Market the other day and was thinking about using in recipes for doggie treats/cookies. LOL, my hubs says it is a sad state of affairs that I will consider making cookies for the pups and not for him. I'm not a cook and we eat out most of the time. :biggrin:[/B]


It's an excellent carbohydrate with a nice amount of protein. Vegetarians like it because of the protein content, and it's a low glycemic food and easy to digest. We love it, eat it often. It's not really a cereal grain, but a seed. 

(In case anyone is interested in trying it, I really like Alter Eco brand from Bolivia, and we also like Ancient Harvest Quinoa/Corn pasta )

All dogs are different, so it's hard to say whether your dogs will like it, or whether it will agree with them, but it's a very healthy food.

Nikki loves it, BTW.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm going to try this with Snowball. I've had it for the first time a few months ago and I love it! I think Snowball might like it, too. Just wasn't sure if it was okay for him, but, will try it now. Suzan, how do you prepare it for Nikki?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought a brand of "bones" made from chicken meal and quinoa. Micky seems to love them and hasn't had any adverse reaction to them. I give him one about once a week.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just cook it like rice and mix it in to Nikki's food. 

It's a great gluten-free side dish for me!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Whenever I make it for myself (which is quite often) I set some aside for Haiku. She loves it, but she's not all that picky when it comes to food.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We (me, hubby and the dogs) all like quinoa, too! I do as Suzan does, cook like rice and add to food. Mine also love plain old fashioned oatmeal and barley, too. 

I don't make cookies because the dogs don't really care for anything with flour. But they love the quinoa with peas or green beans and boiled chicken, white fish, etc.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your input. My family has used it since I was a child and I am well familiar with it in it's natural form, but this is the first time I had seen it ground up into flour. So this is where I got the idea of making dog treats with it. I tried making the veggie treats that Hunter's mom put up on his blog with it. But I used way more than the amount of "flour" that it called for and it was still very wet and not doughy at all so I obviously erred somewhere. The cookies came out soft rather than crispy but the girls gobbled them up anyway. Sweet little things, trying to make their momma feel like she is a great cook when she is the farthest thing from it!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am a vegetarian and I have never tried Quinoa... I think it sounds like something I would like so I am going to pick some up and of cause give some to Chloe.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Dec 4 2009, 03:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858144


> Thanks guys for all your input. My family has used it since I was a child and I am well familiar with it in it's natural form, but this is the first time I had seen it ground up into flour. So this is where I got the idea of making dog treats with it. I tried making the veggie treats that Hunter's mom put up on his blog with it. But I used way more than the amount of "flour" that it called for and it was still very wet and not doughy at all so I obviously erred somewhere. The cookies came out soft rather than crispy but the girls gobbled them up anyway. Sweet little things, trying to make their momma feel like she is a great cook when she is the farthest thing from it![/B]


My gluten intolerant friend grinds quinoa into flour himself, and makes all sorts of things. He even coats chicken fingers with quinoa flour when he makes fried chicken. He buys the Bolivian quinoa, as it isn't cross contaminated with wheat, like so many other grains are, even gluten-free grains.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You can buy that (not flour - ready to make into a side dish) at Trader Joe's. It's interesting tasting...


----------

